# Marvell Yukon 88e8059 support



## jamescotolett (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi All,
after installation of FreeBSD 8 64bit,system tell me that i haven't any valid ethernet card.
My Marvell Yukon 88E8059 ethernet controller is not supported on if_msk module(msk man page).
Anyone know if this driver is under development (and will be avaible soon) or if exist any workaround?
I have tried with ndisgen but there are some errors...

Thanks in advance and sorry for my english 

James


----------



## ecukalla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi James and all,

Im having the same issue with my Vaio VPCCW1S1E. Does anyone know how to enable it?
From a live cd of ubuntu i get the following from the lspci command:


```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4380 (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Sony Corporation Device 905e
    Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30
    Memory at d7920000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
    I/O ports at c000 [size=200]
    Expansion ROM at d7900000 [disabled] [size=128K]
    Capabilities: <access denied>
    Kernel driver in use: sky2
    Kernel modules: sky2
```
Anyone help!!!

Thanks in advance,
Ed.


----------



## jamescotolett (Apr 30, 2010)

*Kernel patch for 88E8059*

Hi, I have some news
I've tested a new version of if_msk (thanks to Pyun YongHyeon).
Here are a kernel patch to enable this marvell ethernet controller (88E8059).
I've tried this patch with lastest stable kernel found in:
http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/

This patch will be avaible also on Freebsd 8.1.


----------

